# Different personal statements for different universities?



## gotenda (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello, graduate school hopefuls!

This may come off as a dumb question (I'm sorry), but are you all making different personal statements for each University? 

I am currently applying to NYU and Columbia University (both MFA in Filmmaking / Directing), and had initially made different personal statements/autobiographical essay for each... but came to realize that one came out better than the other. 

Although I realize each essay should somehow be tailored to a particular school, the mechanics of personal statements for the universities don't go far off. They basically ask you your goals as a filmmaker, and the stories you want to tell, etc etc. 

I am freaking out, because I was thinking of using the _better_ PS and just tweaking some parts a bit to cater to the particular universities. Am I the only one doing this? Is this an unwise decision?

Help, welp!


----------



## Kira (Nov 7, 2017)

If it is better, then use it.
You don't need to make more work for yourself


----------



## Operator (Nov 9, 2017)

Keep in mind there maybe be professors who teach at both universities that may see the same letter.


----------



## Kira (Nov 9, 2017)

Operator said:


> Keep in mind there maybe be professors who teach at both universities that may see the same letter.


That's true. Take the aspects of the one that's better and apply to the former? Doesn't have to be a total replicant.


----------



## cakeislife (Nov 9, 2017)

Operator said:


> Keep in mind there maybe be professors who teach at both universities that may see the same letter.


But I thought only the admission officers would be able to see the PS?


----------



## Kira (Nov 9, 2017)

cakeislife said:


> But I thought only the admission officers would be able to see the PS?


Well, I believe there is an admissions committee that's made up of screenwriting professors at the university. At USC, a professor read my application and brought it to the attention of the admissions committee. Same with UCLA - the screenwriting professor had read my application material before my interview.


----------

